# Text Anzeige + baum.obj



## joerg.schad (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 
zwei Fragen auf einmal...

1.  
Wie kann ich einen text auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen der immer gleich bleibt (Punkte anzeige)

2.
Ich suche eine baum.obj um das Spiel (Uniprojekt) etwas besser aussehen zu lassen..
Gibt es sowas irgentwo.

Vielen Dank!!!!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2006)

1. Such mal nach J3DGraphics2D im Forum.

2. Google?


----------



## joerg.schad (7. Dez 2006)

Danke, das erste hat mir wunderbar weitergeholfen...

Bei google war ich schon, aber habe nichts vernünftiges gefunden, meistens nur anleitungen wie ich diese object files einbaue...... Hätte da jemand noch mal einen Tip??????

Danke


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Dez 2006)

Ich hab nach "download 3d objects tree" gesucht, und zum Beispiel das hier gefunden:
http://www.3dlinks.com/links.cfm?categoryid=9&subcategoryid=91
Mit dem zweiten Link davon kommt man allerdings zu einer Seite, auf der es c4d-Dateien gibt - aber das lässt sich ja vielleicht konvertieren.


----------

